# Considering Cherry Picking



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Is this a joke?

Who cares about Platinum or what not?

Don't take bad rides. Period.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> Who cares about Platinum or what not?
> 
> Don't take bad rides. Period.


I realize I look like an idiot to a lot of folks here, but this is not a joke. I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride or cancel a ride. But I am tired of feeling like a charity.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I realize I look like an idiot to a lot of folks here, but this is not a joke. I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride or cancel a ride. But I am tired of feeling like a charity.


I can kind of understand feeling bad about canceling a trip you've already accepted though but we can decline any trip on our screen you don't have to accept everything Uber offers you


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Cucko for coco puffs


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Look ! They DO NOT care about you, All they care about is you completing every trip. That is there bottom line.

Look, I'm a Sensitive Pisces but also a pessimist as well, that tries to look at things on a positive side. However, like U/L we do this to make the most money we can. 

Not holding Acceptance Rating against us is probably the best thing they ever did, but like anything else it comes with a cost.

Being a good actor and a comedian goes a long way too.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You came here for advise and you got it
If you wanna listen to this company that lies to you all day long everyday and nobody trusts for stars that's gonna be on you!!!!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You came here for advise and you got it
> If you wanna listen to this company that lies to you all day long everyday and nobody trusts for stars that's gonna be on you!!!!


Why are you mentioning stars, acceptance rate, cancellation rate, don't have anything to do a driver's star rating, The fact is if a driver's star rating is drastically low I would say below a 4.8, that driver absolutely sucks monkey balls giving rideshare service needs to go flip burgers at McDonald's.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride


Yeah....... so this makes no sense. Do you feel bad when you drive right on by _that_ gas station in town that always charges 50c/60c/70c more per gallon than the others?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


you can still keep platinum status by declining trips. But you may lose some of the rewards if acceptance rate drops,

I personally don’t care about the rewards. And acceptance rate means nothing to me, I think I’m at 4% acceptance right now and am platinum, all that matters is income. I’m very picky, I won’t accept any request far away. I refuse low rated riders. I refuse to break the law. I won’t do scheduled trips anymore since they have no surge,

Uber wants you to accept all requests and will say anything to you to make you do them, they don’t care about your income,


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

OP was looking for advice on how to cherry pick rides… instead, all of you ripped her apart. 

I think that extra hour of sleep you got last nite didn’t do you any good…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Why are you mentioning stars, acceptance rate, cancellation rate, don't have anything to do a driver's star rating, The fact is if a driver's star rating is drastically low I would say below a 4.8, that driver absolutely sucks monkey balls giving rideshare service needs to go flip burgers at McDonald's.


So a driver that consistently does the bar crowd (for example) and has a lower rating sucks monkey balls according to you?

You are an idiot.

I bet you wouldn’t survive one day at a McDonald’s… probably whine like a little b|tch that the work is too hard.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

A little information here might be useful - did Upfront Fares hit your market recently? If that's the case, what is likely happening is more drivers start passing on the stinkers and Uber sends them along to other drivers, who then start passing on those, until eventually the few drivers accepting everything are making nothing.

That issue aside, take a look at the benefits of being Platinum and pick the things that matter to you, then attempt to assign some dollar figure.

Then look at the drop in net earnings you are experiencing. If the drop is greater than the value of Platinum, then decide if the title of Platinum, alone, outweighs the economic cost of being Platinum.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> 13 miles to a scheduled pickup


I, too, generally reject reservation requests. They do pay more than the usual rides of the same length, but they cost too much because Uber usually places these as the next pickup at _least_ 20 minutes before the reservation, so when combined with getting the riders into the vehicle and driving away, few reservations take less than one hour, almost none are over $30, and they rarely tip. The exception is when reservation requests come in as regular rides, which I'm guessing is because the other driver cancelled or otherwise couldn't make the reservation, but YMMV in your area.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> So a driver that consistently does the bar crowd (for example) and has a lower rating sucks monkey balls according to you?
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> I bet you wouldn’t survive one day at a McDonald’s… probably whine like a little b|tch that the work is too hard.


I'm not mad at you I'll give you that one, except for the part about working at McDonald's and not being able to do it cuz I have worked at Taco Bell and I have work at Wendy's in my younger days, I did great, about the ratings below 4.80, for drivers working the bar scene and he/she allowing people that are falling down drunk to get into car and not balancing out with non drunk passengers then yeah he/she probably going to have low ratings.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If your status means a lot to you then it better mean a monetary gain in some way. What does your status actually pay for in the long run? Does that status pay the bills you normally would not be able to afford cherry picking and just driving for Uber because of the money?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Keep in mind a driver would need 26 one Stars to fall below a 4.8 and if they're not all one Stars driver would need even more low ratings to fall below a 4.8

474×5+26×1=2396
2396÷500=4.792
Rating 4.79


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Please trust me when I say that you will fail miserably if you put your pax and Uber before yourself. Your *ONLY* goal should be to make as much money as possible in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I realize I look like an idiot to a lot of folks here, but this is not a joke. I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride or cancel a ride. But I am tired of feeling like a charity.


In general it is great to Have the attributes you describe and I commend you for that.

However, you can maintain those attributes without allowing yourself to be taken advantage of. You have to differentiate between being a good person and being a profitable “business owner”. You can be both, it isn’t a choice between being a good person or becoming a human pin cushion.

Being a “people pleaser” as an Uber driver leads to being taken advantage of and being unprofitable. Since you posted this you already realize that. You’re going to have to learn to differentiate between the two or you will not be successful in this business and might be better off looking for other things where you won’t be taken advantage of. It’s just the way it is in Rideshare.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> If your status means a lot to you then it better mean a monetary gain in some way. What does your status actually pay for in the long run? Does that status pay the bills you normally would not be able to afford cherry picking and just driving for Uber because of the money?


It seems to me that she used the word "status" to mean classification, rather than in the sense you mean of elevated position in a social hierarchy.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seamus said:


> In general it is great to Have the attributes you describe and I commend you for that.
> 
> However, you can maintain those attributes without allowing yourself to be taken advantage of. You have to differentiate between being a good person and being a profitable “business owner”. You can be both, it isn’t a choice between being a good person or becoming a human pin cushion.
> 
> Being a “people pleaser” as an Uber driver leads to being taken advantage of and being unprofitable. Since you posted this you already realize that. You’re going to have to learn to differentiate between the two or you will not be successful in this business and might be better off looking for other things where are you won’t be taken advantage of.


Right, it's just business. Being "nice" in business has a value of $0.00.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I am a caring, sensitive person


That will go away.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

elelegido said:


> It seems to me that she used the word "status" to mean classification, rather than in the sense you mean of elevated position in a social hierarchy.





AdoptedTwice said:


> since I have Platinum status



Key word describing the type of status was platinum.

Now as far as I know there is no Platinum Status that refers to the hierarchy of living.

But once again, I do appreciate your trying to tell me in my own mind what I'm thinking.


----------



## GrdyUBLT (4 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I am starting to feel like I am running a charity


Trip fares have significantly dropped this weekend. Surprisingly, ants are still many on the rider app


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> OP was looking for advice on how to cherry pick rides… instead, all of you ripped her apart.
> 
> I think that extra hour of sleep you got last nite didn’t do you any good…


Thank you.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

IDriveForUber said:


> A little information here might be useful - did Upfront Fares hit your market recently? If that's the case, what is likely happening is more drivers start passing on the stinkers and Uber sends them along to other drivers, who then start passing on those, until eventually the few drivers accepting everything are making nothing.
> 
> That issue aside, take a look at the benefits of being Platinum and pick the things that matter to you, then attempt to assign some dollar figure.
> 
> Then look at the drop in net earnings you are experiencing. If the drop is greater than the value of Platinum, then decide if the title of Platinum, alone, outweighs the economic cost of being Platinum.


Since there is nothing I am interested in or need, I should forget about it. Your post prompted me to do some more research and I found out that to maintain my status I need a minimum star rating of 4.75 (mine is 4.99), a max CR of 10%, and a minimum AR of 75%.

And I see from people's responses that I need to toughen up. I know they are right.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

80sDude said:


> Cucko for coco puffs


Not really. Just a caring and sensitive female who obviously needs to toughen up.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Look ! They DO NOT care about you, All they care about is you completing every trip. That is there bottom line.
> 
> Look, I'm a Sensitive Pisces but also a pessimist as well, that tries to look at things on a positive side. However, like U/L we do this to make the most money we can.
> 
> ...


I know they don't care about me. They are nothing but a bunch of robots anyway. My AR is 4.99 so I am okay there. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You came here for advise and you got it
> If you wanna listen to this company that lies to you all day long everyday and nobody trusts for stars that's gonna be on you!!!!


You're right. Thanks.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I am an Uber Pro Blue with 20% acceptance rate and a 99% satisfaction rate (by the way I think 1 thumbs down is stuck there for good to keep me 99%) and 10K+ deliveries . Normally I turn down any offers under $6-7 only take one if its very short time and distance. Lately I don't even accept 10 mile deliveries since they take me out of my area where I know every restaurant. Double deliveries only at $20 because for example at $14 most likely one is a non tipper, and in my opinion those should go get their own food or starve. I am a very nice person but not an idiot to be taken advantage of, by anyone. I remember when I started I picked up anything over $3 and while I still made good money I was working 45 hours a week now I work 35 and I make more money. Being caring and sensitive doesn't mean you have to be submissive.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Why are you mentioning stars, acceptance rate, cancellation rate, don't have anything to do a driver's star rating, The fact is if a driver's star rating is drastically low I would say below a 4.8, that driver absolutely sucks monkey balls giving rideshare service needs to go flip burgers at McDonald's.


I mention them because I am obviously not a pro like you.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> Yeah....... so this makes no sense. Do you feel bad when you drive right on by _that_ gas station in town that always charges 50c/60c/70c more per gallon than the others?


Good point.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

guano said:


> I am an Uber Pro Blue with 20% acceptance rate and a 99% satisfaction rate (by the way I think 1 thumbs down is stuck there for good to keep me 99%) and 10K+ deliveries . Normally I turn down any offers under $6-7 only take one if its very short time and distance. Lately I don't even accept 10 mile deliveries since they take me out of my area where I know every restaurant. Double deliveries only at $20 because for example at $14 most likely one is a non tipper, and in my opinion those should go get their own food or starve. I am a very nice person but not an idiot to be taken advantage of, by anyone. I remember when I started I picked up anything over $3 and while I still made good money I was working 45 hours a week now I work 35 and I make more money. Being caring and sensitive doesn't mean you have to be submissive.


Thank you so much for the encouragement.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> In general it is great to Have the attributes you describe and I commend you for that.
> 
> However, you can maintain those attributes without allowing yourself to be taken advantage of. You have to differentiate between being a good person and being a profitable “business owner”. You can be both, it isn’t a choice between being a good person or becoming a human pin cushion.
> 
> Being a “people pleaser” as an Uber driver leads to being taken advantage of and being unprofitable. Since you posted this you already realize that. You’re going to have to learn to differentiate between the two or you will not be successful in this business and might be better off looking for other things where you won’t be taken advantage of. It’s just the way it is in Rideshare.


Thank you so much. Everything you said is correct. I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Illini said:


> Please trust me when I say that you will fail miserably if you put your pax and Uber before yourself. Your *ONLY* goal should be to make as much money as possible in the shortest amount of time.


Thank you. I needed that. I must admit that my lack of "toughness" has cost me in other financial areas of my life.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I mention them because I am obviously not a pro like you.


Star ratings had nothing to do with question, and for the record I have never said I was a pro, I said I am a professional, and had been a professional driver for nearly 25 years, and soon to get my commercial license and a TCP license


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Keep in mind a driver would need 26 one Stars to fall below a 4.8 and if they're not all one Stars driver would need even more low ratings to fall below a 4.8
> 
> 474×5+26×1=2396
> 2396÷500=4.792
> Rating 4.79


I am at 4.99 now. Came back from a 4.85 from before the pandemic from driving drunks, XL customers who found my car too small, and comfort who didn't find my car as comfortable as they expected. So now I only drive X.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

IDriveForUber said:


> A little information here might be useful - did Upfront Fares hit your market recently? If that's the case, what is likely happening is more drivers start passing on the stinkers and Uber sends them along to other drivers, who then start passing on those, until eventually the few drivers accepting everything are making nothing.
> 
> That issue aside, take a look at the benefits of being Platinum and pick the things that matter to you, then attempt to assign some dollar figure.
> 
> Then look at the drop in net earnings you are experiencing. If the drop is greater than the value of Platinum, then decide if the title of Platinum, alone, outweighs the economic cost of being Platinum.


I don't know if Upfront fares is here. It seems the same since before the pandemic. How would I know?


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Grubhubflub said:


> That will go away.


After over 2,000 rides, it hasn't yet. And I hope it doesn't. I just need to be smarter.


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Judge on a case by case basis.

Yesterday I was hailed to go to Pacifica. San Francisco to Pacifica. Pacifica is far and the odds are you will not get a ride back-very high odds you will not get a ride back. For how much? 15$ I can make that easy local without driving to a place I will not get a ride back. I declined to accept it.

If you decline and no other driver wants it at that rate, that goes back to Uber... 

You have to manage your cancellation rates and acceptance rate.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

UberNeophyte said:


> Judge on a case by case basis.
> 
> Yesterday I was hailed to go to Pacifica. San Francisco to Pacifica. Pacifica is far and the odds are you will not get a ride back-very high odds you will not get a ride back. For how much? 15$ I can make that easy local without driving to a place I will not get a ride back. I declined to accept it.
> 
> ...


A ride last week has made me rethink everything. I guess when Uber launched their new Uber Pro, it put a glitch in my app. As I was driving a pax to their destination, a request came in. Since I was driving, I only got a glance at it and thought it was for at least $10. I drop off the pax, head to the new pax. He loads his stuff, I turn on start UberX and see it is a 2 1/2 hour trip. I was shocked because I had 50+ mile trips off. I did the trip, but it was a lot of miles on my car for nothing all the way home.

I am taking everyone's advice to heart and coming up with a plan. Thank you.


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Keep in mind a driver would need 26 one Stars to fall below a 4.8 and if they're not all one Stars driver would need even more low ratings to fall below a 4.8
> 
> 474×5+26×1=2396
> 2396÷500=4.792
> Rating 4.79


This is called weighted averaging which is B.S. .. all designed to push a driver to drive.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I realize I look like an idiot to a lot of folks here, but this is not a joke. I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride or cancel a ride. But I am tired of feeling like a charity.


Everything about Uber is counter-intuitive, and that will plague you until you change your outlook. Examples;

Employers like to retain good, smart employees. Uber does not like to retain veteran drivers. 

Employers believe they make more money when their employees are happy. Uber profits on unhappy employees. 

Employers reward employees that complete quality work efficiently. Uber progressively reduces rewards for drivers completing all the work sent to them. 

Employers strive to reduce employee turnover to reduce costs. Uber costs increase if employee turnover improves (generally)

These contradictions are hard to digest. My advice is to save your best work for the miles that the pax is in the vehicle, and consider everything before Trip Start as a cost to you. 

*LYFT helps drivers learn this lesson. After you encounter a few Lyft Switcheroo’s that cost you time and money, you’ll start getting serious about life as an IC.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I am at 4.99 now. Came back from a 4.85 from before the pandemic from driving drunks, XL customers who found my car too small, and comfort who didn't find my car as comfortable as they expected. So now I only drive X.


Ratings are also a reflection of the current pax sentiment. There is much out of you control. 

Great example was driving during lockdown compared to driving the first few months after opening the city. 

Twice during lockdown my rating reached a solid 5.00 briefly. I assure you I did nothing to earn increased ratings. I felt I was always one ride away from going back to an office because I did not participate with the politicians program unless I was forced. 

After we were open for several weeks, my ratings began to plummet for weeks. Got as low as 4.93. 

So what happened?? Pax that got rides during lockdown were GRATEFUL. Today, pax are stressed and feeling the pressure of higher finance charges on their overpriced Uber ride and the driver is the easiest outlet. 

**I just read @sSeamus’s response to you and it is excellent as usual. @Seamus is often the calm in the forum storm imho.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> After over 2,000 rides, it hasn't yet. And I hope it doesn't. I just need to be smarter.


Ratings are made up of RATED rides. Less than 40% rate. 


If you like a high rating, as every pax to rate. You might garner a few extra tips along the way.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Diamondraider said:


> Employers reward employees that complete quality work efficiently. Uber progressively reduces rewards for drivers completing all the work sent to them.
> 
> You are right about everything, especially the statement above. I have been getting, as my husband put it, the bottom of the barrel lately.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

High rating or low rating you all get the same BS rides because smart ones are not picking them the dumb are picking them which allows them to screw all..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberNeophyte said:


> This is called weighted averaging which is B.S. .. all designed to push a driver to drive.


Weighted average or not that is the way Uber calculated rating, so what is your point, drivers many don't want to take any passenger rated 4.8 or under, so why should a passenger want to take a driver under 4.8 or 4.7, are you trying to say any driver that's under a 4.8 or 4.7 or even down in 4.6 has Roses coming out of their ass, but any passenger below 4.8 is total s*** I'm a little confused.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I realize I look like an idiot to a lot of folks here, but this is not a joke. I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride or cancel a ride. But I am tired of feeling like a charity.


Allow me to appeal to this caring, sensitive nature of yours for a moment. Where do your loyalties lie? There are 4 possibilities:

1. Yourself
2. Uber
3. Passengers
4. Drivers

It's clear that you are willing to sacrifice yourself for one or more of the other groups, so scratch off #1 I guess.

I'm going to assume you aren't crazy enough to have any loyalty towards Uber, so scratch off #2.

That leaves passengers or drivers. By accepting every trip or most trips, you are hurting other drivers by allowing Uber's algorithm to say "aha, see? we can get away with charging as little as X and someone will still take the trip," and thus you teach it to screw over drivers worse and worse with every crap trip you accept.

Are you helping passengers by accepting these trips... maybe, but maybe not. Then again ask yourself this... how many times has it been that you accepted a crap trip, heard from the passenger "thanks so much for accepting this trip, no other driver would for 20 minutes..." AND THEN at the end received a fat tip? In most of these cases you're lucky to even get a $1 tip out of the pax. So I say screw them if they can't get a ride if Uber isn't going to pay the driver enough. If they won't tip, their appreciation is hollow and meaningless.

Bottom line, if you aren't going to look out for your own interests, at least screw Uber, screw unappreciative passengers... make choices that help out your fellow drivers! Looking out for your own bottom line is equivalent to helping other drivers as well, because you teach the algorithm "hmm, I guess we have to pay drivers fairly in order to get them to take these trips."


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Schmanthony said:


> Allow me to appeal to this caring, sensitive nature of yours for a moment. Where do your loyalties lie? There are 4 possibilities:
> 
> 1. Yourself
> 2. Uber
> ...


Excellent point and advice I will heed.  Since posting this post, I am coming up with my criteria based on the advice given and will be implementing it immediately. I will share how it goes after I have implemented the changes for a week or two.


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Who cares about Platinum or what not?


I've been Diamond since inception here in NJ (1200 pts.)
I only work weekends so "most" trips are worth 3 points.
I don't get it, but AFTER 1am points are 1 pt.
Been Diamond since offered... originally $$... but then ONLY Uber BS (think Diamond SUPPORT)
NOW: $350 for Diamond status... I'll be there (Thanks in advance)


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I realize I look like an idiot to a lot of folks here, but this is not a joke. I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride or cancel a ride. But I am tired of feeling like a charity.


Bottom line is you are a business man, so called a contractor. Each and Every decision should be made for profits and your own benefits.
You don't have to feel bad about declining a ride. There are a lot of Rideshare drivers in street. Uber or Lyft algorithm will offer more fares to them if they are further than you are and they will be going to take those trips.
Also, Don't feel bad about rating down over a pax when you need to which will help other drivers not to give those rude pax a ride.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Since there is nothing I am interested in or need, I should forget about it. Your post prompted me to do some more research and I found out that to maintain my status I need a minimum star rating of 4.75 (mine is 4.99), a max CR of 10%, and a minimum AR of 75%.
> 
> And I see from people's responses that I need to toughen up. I know they are right.


Don’t worry about cr or ar. Driver levels mean nothing.
My cr and ar disappoint me as they are so high. Also. I know English


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

gonzotildawn said:


> I've been Diamond since inception here in NJ (1200 pts.)
> I only work weekends so "most" trips are worth 3 points.
> I don't get it, but AFTER 1am points are 1 pt.
> Been Diamond since offered... originally $$... but then ONLY Uber BS (think Diamond SUPPORT)
> NOW: $350 for Diamond status... I'll be there (Thanks in advance)


Shine on, you crazy diamond!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Now as far as I know there is no Platinum Status that refers to the hierarchy of living.





Diamondraider said:


> @Seamus is often the calm in the forum storm imho.


Yeah, we're pretty similar like that.


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride or cancel a ride.


You'll get over that in a hurry.


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Yes be careful lol up front price I saw a ride for 125 dollars but it was going to Miami from Orlando that's 4 hours no thanks 😅


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I realize I look like an idiot to a lot of folks here, but this is not a joke. I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride or cancel a ride. But I am tired of feeling like a charity.


You are actually hurting all of us as well as yourself for taking low paying trips and so is anyone else doing the same thing. If someone will drive for very little that’s what they will pay.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> You are actually hurting all of us as well as yourself for taking low paying trips and so is anyone else doing the same thing. If someone will drive for very little that’s what they will pay.


Try $1 a mile. If you Market can sustain at least $1 per mile or more including all incentives, great! You'll make money.

If your Market can't sustain $1 or more a mile, adjust accordingly until you can figure out what the lowest possible threshold based on your expenditures to keep your car going down the road mile after mile and still make money for yourself.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> If your Market can't sustain $1 or more a mile, adjust accordingly until you can figure out what the lowest possible threshold based on your expenditures to keep your car going down the road mile after mile and still make money for yourself.


Ah, thank you for dispening more reasonable and practical advice after the recent debacle of this thread:









Complaints about Gross Revenue per (odometer) Mile


Why do some rideshare drivers complain about any gross revenue per mile that's under $1.00 USD? Also, what's magical about $1.00? They've been bleating and parroting this "$1 per mile" phrase since Barack was in office and well before everyone was talking about post-pandemic recovery inflation...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Ah, thank you for dispening more reasonable and practical advice after the recent debacle of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still don't know what the word minimum and estimates are do you?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

betunevagotdattpreatment said:


> $1 a mile is from 1985
> yes u can make money but its still illegal super scabs


Seeing how Uber is sending out lowball fares from 1986, the $1 minimum estimated price would be relative to those prices.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

betunevagotdattpreatment said:


> $1 a mile is from 1985


And what was the typical CPM of a 1980 Chevrolet Caprice, relative to the Gross Revenue per mile? I know, but do you?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Ah, thank you for dispening more reasonable and practical advice after the recent debacle of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still saying the same thing as I did before. Y'all just refuse to understand what an estimated minimum is.

I guess I have to spell everything out at a third grade level so people like yourself can understand it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

gonzotildawn said:


> I've been Diamond since inception here in NJ (1200 pts.)
> I only work weekends so "most" trips are worth 3 points.
> I don't get it, but AFTER 1am points are 1 pt.
> Been Diamond since offered... originally $$... but then ONLY Uber BS (think Diamond SUPPORT)
> NOW: $350 for Diamond status... I'll be there (Thanks in advance)


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

betunevagotdattpreatment said:


> $1 a mile is from 1985





> It’s like your smug granddad lecturing you about how a candy bar “ought” to cost a nickel, just as it did back in the day. But everyone knows a nickel isn’t worth what it used to be and we should start acting like we know it. *Prices aren’t fixed units that never change, like temperatures, distances or weights. Instead, prices are relative. Context matters. * Gasoline cost $1.25 a gallon back in 1980, but the average worker was only making $6.75 an hour. It took the typical worker about 11 minutes to earn enough to buy a gallon of gas. Now with gas costing $4.17 a gallon, it takes a typical worker making $26.94 an hour just over nine minutes to earn enough to buy a gallon. And that gallon of gas takes you a lot further, which is what you really should care about when you fill up your tank. The utility you can get from using that gallon of gasoline is the only thing that matters to you. What matters to politicians may be different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm still saying the same thing as I did before.


Ya sure about that Skippy? Let's review with a short stroll down memory lane:



W00dbutcher said:


> $1 a mile + should be your goal.





W00dbutcher said:


> P/u + d/o miles < $1 mile





W00dbutcher said:


> Its 3 values
> 
> Mile + mile < $1 mile





W00dbutcher said:


> 1. P/U and D/O should equal $1 per mile(DPM).





W00dbutcher said:


> Why $1 ?
> 
> A simple answer.
> 
> Because the dollar a mile is the minimum you should drive for doing this business.





W00dbutcher said:


> But the $1 was not just an arbitrary number we "pulled out of her ass" or was derived from the causality of base 10 Counting.
> 
> It was an average based on another average and two assigned values based on *speculation* and a *guarantor* of making something off every mile.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

betunevagotdattpreatment said:


> who cares i dont count pennies n i dont work for 1985 super scab poverty wages doing dozens of rides per day
> 
> geez youre a child
> ignored
> ...


And what was the typical CPM of a 1980 Chevrolet Caprice, relative to the Gross Revenue per mile? I know, but do you?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess I have to spell everything out at a third grade level so people like yourself can understand it.


The consensus around these forums is that your comments appear as though you're trying to orate from a podium with a microphone to a crowd chanting:

_"Spit out the rocks and then speak!" _


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



If Upfront Fares appears, it will give miles to pickup and miles the pax is going to take to drop off.

You quickly add those two miles up and if it's equal or less than the pay amount, you take it. If it's headed home or to what area you want to be then you take anything as it's better than nothing.

What you try to strive to do, is make more on the meter including tips, than ODOMETER miles you drive daily as rideshare.

What your trying to do is every week, month, year etc to make at least $1 per odometer mile or better. This will get you thinking how to effectively reduce deadhead miles (miles without being paid) which will quickly eat into your profits. If you don't do this, you will be bankrupt and out of s vehicle in time.

Out of that $1 per mile you save .75 cents a mile to go toward ridesharing costs, replacement vehicle and .25 cents a mile is your pay.

Some areas Uber only pays little and you only take trips if you were already going that way anyway, which is why it was set up. But I'm some areas it gets so busy that you'll run around for awhile, just try to keep going back the other way to stay in that area.

Unfortunately it.tskes time to learn at what places at what time delivers trips.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> The consensus around these forums is that your comments appear as though you're trying to orate from a podium with a microphone to a crowd chanting:
> 
> _"Spit out the rocks and then speak!" _


This is clearly your opinion.

If You had proof otherwise you would have gladly posted if there was.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> And what was the typical CPM of a 1980 Chevrolet Caprice, relative to the Gross Revenue per mile? I know, but do you?


What's a 1980 Chevy Caprice have to do with anything that we're doing now in Uberland.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Ya sure about that Skippy? Let's review with a short stroll down memory lane:


Yup

$1 should be your estimated minimum goal, average, opinion, and i think strive was on there somewhere.

Never once did I said you can make only $1 a mile as a maximum.

Now did i?

Seeing how a person who goes by the name of Heisenberg, who is depicted as a true capitalist in the show that he is a star of , would strive for something more than $1 a mile.

And not bicker about making under $1 a mile at any given point other than that's all that that market would bear. And a true capitalist in a market that would only bear that kind of money would either do one or two things; leave that market or accept the market value at the lower price or a smaller margin and do more volume.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Technically, Cherry Picking is calling the pax and asking them for their destination and accepting or cancelling based upon their answer. There is no quicker route to deactivation than getting caught Cherry Picking other than denying a service dog.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Technically, Cherry Picking is calling the pax and asking them for their destination and accepting or cancelling based upon their answer. There is no quicker route to deactivation than getting caught Cherry Picking other than denying a service dog.


Up front pricing provides both pickup and drop off destinations. So the call would not be needed. Unless you're in a market that hides that for some reason, your explanation would be correct.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Up front pricing provides both pickup and drop off destinations. So the call would not be needed. Unless you're in a market that hides that for some reason, your explanation would be correct.


Yes, it is pretty much an antiquated term now. Uber deactivated hundreds of LAX-based drivers one day for Cherry Picking at the airport.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Try $1 a mile. If you Market can sustain at least $1 per mile or more including all incentives, great! You'll make money.
> 
> If your Market can't sustain $1 or more a mile, adjust accordingly until you can figure out what the lowest possible threshold based on your expenditures to keep your car going down the road mile after mile and still make money for yourself.


I only do about $2.30 a mile at least. I only do deliveries now. Over 12,000 trips Uber cut driver pay about April 30th. Went from 50% acceptance rate to about 14%


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

I only do at least $2.30 a mile and even turn many of those down depending on how busy it is.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Never once did I said you can make only $1 a mile as a maximum.
> 
> Now did i?


Using the old straw man again. 😞



W00dbutcher said:


> $1 a mile + should be your goal.





W00dbutcher said:


> P/u + d/o miles < $1 mile





W00dbutcher said:


> Its 3 values Mile + mile < $1 mile





W00dbutcher said:


> 1. P/U and D/O should equal $1 per mile(DPM).





W00dbutcher said:


> Why $1 ? A simple answer. Because the dollar a mile is the minimum you should drive for doing this business.





W00dbutcher said:


> But the $1 was not just an arbitrary number we "pulled out of her ass" or was derived from the causality of base 10 Counting. It was an average based on another average and two assigned values based on speculation and a guarantor of making something off every mile.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> What's a 1980 Chevy Caprice have to do with anything that we're doing now in Uberland.


Ask this user who got the boot including his posts:


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

$1 a mile isn’t even close to enough I believe. Remember that doesn’t count return to area to get a reasonable chance for another offer. You need to make a profit. I’m not talking a small profit after gas wear and tear and depression. 1 just doesn’t cut it I believe and after over 12000 trips I know it.


----------



## johnfraser1 (Dec 11, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> OP was looking for advice on how to cherry pick rides… instead, all of you ripped her apart.
> 
> I think that extra hour of sleep you got last nite didn’t do you any good…


Agree. She was asking a question in good faith and deserves a respectful answer.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Remember that doesn’t count return to area to get a reasonable chance for another offer.


Is that because 95% of all trips start from within the same small area measuring approximately 10 square miles and 95% of the time go to the boonies?

Maybe so in Asheville because its metro is geographically smaller and less dense population than mine. Higher earnings would compensate for the lower average completed trips per hour and lower request density (less frequent).

Here's my region:



> Atlanta Metropolitian Area
> 8,686 square miles
> 22,496 square kilometers
> 29 counties
> ...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Using the old straw man again. 😞


Don't see the word maximum anywhere.

Equal
Greater then
Goal

Yep no maximum ever mentioned.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

And who in their right mind would deny or not accept something that was over $1 a mile? Do we really have to go that far in an explanation?

Somebody wants to pay you 10 grand for the rest of your life. Oh wait a minute you only need two grand. Are you going to deny the other 8 grand?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Don't see the word maximum anywhere.
> 
> Equal
> Greater then
> ...


Let's please be respectful of the OP's topic by remaining on topic.

The consensus around these forums is that your comments appear as though you're trying to orate from a podium with a microphone to a crowd chanting: 

"Spit out the rocks and then speak!"


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Let's please be respectful of the OP's topic by remaining on topic.
> 
> The consensus around these forums is that your comments appear as though you're trying to orate from a podium with a microphone to a crowd chanting:
> 
> "Spit out the rocks and then speak!"


Seems you are also hypocrite. What happened to staying on topic?

In the same post might I add.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Technically, Cherry Picking is calling the pax and asking them for their destination and accepting or cancelling based upon their answer. There is no quicker route to deactivation than getting caught Cherry Picking other than denying a service dog.


I guess I misunderstood then. I thought cherry picking was being picky about the rides you select. I thought it was about picking only those rides you want and not just accepting everything Uber sends you.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

MediaBiz said:


> Are you a gig worker in need of capital? We offer small business loans up to $10,000.00 with no credit check. If you deposit at least $1,500.00 per month into a bank account on a monthly basis we can get you funded within hours. Just click on the link below and get the Capital you need with no hassle!!!!
> 
> Fundo


No thanks. I'm good.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberNeophyte said:


> This is called weighted averaging which is B.S. .. all designed to push a driver to drive.


All of the elements in the set of 500 have the same weight.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Weighted average or not that is the way Uber calculated rating, so what is your point, drivers many don't want to take any passenger rated 4.8 or under, so why should a passenger want to take a driver under 4.8 or 4.7, are you trying to say any driver that's under a 4.8 or 4.7 or even down in 4.6 has Roses coming out of their ass, but any passenger below 4.8 is total s*** I'm a little confused.


"Weighted average" is a red herring. It simply refers in this case to how the average is calculated when the star ratings are given, as Uber does, in summary form. If a new driver has, for example, one 1* rating, two 3* ratings and eight 5* ratings, then the weighted average of his 2*, 4* and 5* ratings is [1x1 + 1x3 + 8x5] / 10. This gives exactly the same result as calculating a non-weighted average of 1, 3, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, and 5.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

https://www.indeed.com/career-advice/career-development/how-to-calculate-weighted-average


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberNeophyte said:


> This is called weighted averaging which is B.S. .. all designed to push a driver to drive.


In which other way would you like for the ratings to be calculated, customers have five options one star, two stars, three stars, four stars or five stars, if they were only given two choices good or bad, 

so if they only had two options the rating system will be a simple penalty of let's say you get 26 bads or more out of last 500 you're gone because that would be equal to below a 4.7 are a decimal score of 0.948, but how many would understand what a score of 0.948 actually means,

so yes it's weighted average because customers can also choose a two a three or four they don't have to choose a one or five being good or bad only.


----------



## Trucker girl (2 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> A ride last week has made me rethink everything. I guess when Uber launched their new Uber Pro, it put a glitch in my app. As I was driving a pax to their destination, a request came in. Since I was driving, I only got a glance at it and thought it was for at least $10. I drop off the pax, head to the new pax. He loads his stuff, I turn on start UberX and see it is a 2 1/2 hour trip. I was shocked because I had 50+ mile trips off. I did the trip, but it was a lot of miles on my car for nothing all the way home.
> 
> I am taking everyone's advice to heart and coming up with a plan. Thank you.


First off most Uber and Lyft drivers seems miserable with driving for these to very Liberal companies. First off they don’t care about you, your car or the wear and tear on your vehicle. They only care about their bottom line. I use to drive for them back in 2016. They allow customers to treat you however they want that’s why they allow the customer to rate you. They don’t care if the customer lies, hits you or worse. They don’t care if a passenger puts you in an uncomfortable position. You guys should consider putting Uber/Lyft out of business and let those Libturds find another job. They use you and your vehicle and treat you like crap. I got fed up with their BS and their low rates I decided to quit and get a career. I’m now a CDL driver and I make $6500/$7000 month before taxes. I also moved out of that hell hole of a state called Cali where everything is so darn expensive. Moved to the east coast. Georgia. Cost of living is much cheaper and state income tax is much lower. Where I left Cali back in 2018 state income tax was 13.5%. Ouch! I’m sure it’s worse now. Reconsider what you do and if you can find a better job I’d find it. Uber will always disappoint. Good luck to all of you still trying to figure out how to make Uber worth driving for!


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> Who cares about Platinum or what not?
> 
> Don't take bad rides. Period.


It’s actually hilarious how many people fall for the apps, gimmicks, and “promotions”… they are now a public company and they’re only goal is to increase profit quarter after quarter thus making you drive as much as possible for a little compensation as needed


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Keep in mind a driver would need 26 one Stars to fall below a 4.8 and if they're not all one Stars driver would need even more low ratings to fall below a 4.8
> 
> 474×5+26×1=2396
> 2396÷500=4.792
> Rating 4.79


OVER my 4.5 years most 1s I ever had was 15,and my rating overall fell to 4.92 

Currently my split is 

496-0-0-1-3

And I am 4.97 overall. My single '2' was for being 'too chatty' 

I still believe the RATINGS system would be more accurate and effective, IF all riders rating defaulted to 5 STAR, and they were actually FORCED to submit a lower rating and reason IF REQUIRED

The unfairness, is MOST RIDERS don't rate, as many as 67% can't be bothered,


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

Trucker girl said:


> First off most Uber and Lyft drivers seems miserable with driving for these to very Liberal companies. First off they don’t care about you, your car or the wear and tear on your vehicle. They only care about their bottom line. I use to drive for them back in 2016. They allow customers to treat you however they want that’s why they allow the customer to rate you. They don’t care if the customer lies, hits you or worse. They don’t care if a passenger puts you in an uncomfortable position. You guys should consider putting Uber/Lyft out of business and let those Libturds find another job. They use you and your vehicle and treat you like crap. I got fed up with their BS and their low rates I decided to quit and get a career. I’m now a CDL driver and I make $6500/$7000 month before taxes. I also moved out of that hell hole of a state called Cali where everything is so darn expensive. Moved to the east coast. Georgia. Cost of living is much cheaper and state income tax is much lower. Where I left Cali back in 2018 state income tax was 13.5%. Ouch! I’m sure it’s worse now. Reconsider what you do and if you can find a better job I’d find it. Uber will always disappoint. Good luck to all of you still trying to figure out how to make Uber worth driving for!


It’s absolute garbage. I have a real job but do Uber XL sometimes when I’m bored. Did a UberX ride yesterday out of boredom. 21 miles and they paid me $12.86…. This does not count the 8 miles I had to drive back to civilization to hope for another ride…. So not counting the empty miles it still cost me $13.85…(.65 X 21)…. So I paid $1 to make uber $10 (they charged customer $22)….literal slave labor


----------



## Curiousdriver (7 mo ago)

gonzotildawn said:


> I've been Diamond since inception here in NJ (1200 pts.)
> I only work weekends so "most" trips are worth 3 points.
> I don't get it, but AFTER 1am points are 1 pt.
> Been Diamond since offered... originally $$... but then ONLY Uber BS (think Diamond SUPPORT)
> NOW: $350 for Diamond status... I'll be there (Thanks in advance)


Interesting, how many hours do you work on weekends??


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Why are you mentioning stars, acceptance rate, cancellation rate, don't have anything to do a driver's star rating, The fact is if a driver's star rating is drastically low I would say below a 4.8, that driver absolutely sucks monkey balls giving rideshare service needs to go flip burgers at McDonald's.


Are you crazy?!? 4.8? As a new driver 1 drunk pushing 1 star by mistake while walking in the front door takes a lot of 5s to make it up


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

UberSux25 said:


> It’s absolute garbage. I have a real job but do Uber XL sometimes when I’m bored. Did a UberX ride yesterday out of boredom. 21 miles and they paid me $12.86…. This does not count the 8 miles I had to drive back to civilization to hope for another ride…. So not counting the empty miles it still cost me $13.85…(.65 X 21)…. So I paid $1 to make uber $10 (they charged customer $22)….literal slave labor


Why do you even do it at all? Rideshaere's a losing proposition anyway. You're depending on the rider to pay for your gas, and trusting them to pay you for your time. The problem is that you provide them with the service first. Why would they pay for something they've already received?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberSux25 said:


> It’s absolute garbage. I have a real job but do Uber XL sometimes when I’m bored. Did a UberX ride yesterday out of boredom. 21 miles and they paid me $12.86…. This does not count the 8 miles I had to drive back to civilization to hope for another ride…. So not counting the empty miles it still cost me $13.85…(.65 X 21)…. So I paid $1 to make uber $10 (they charged customer $22)….literal slave labor


Wow good thing you're not a full-time rideshare driver, driving maybe like 50,000 miles a year for 4 years, that means every year you'd be spending $32,500 to drive your car $140,000 after four years.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Wow good thing you're not a full-time rideshare driver, driving maybe like 50,000 miles a year for 4 years, that means every year you'd be spending $32,500 to drive your car $140,000 after four years.


They literally just trade people cash flow for depreciation… only way to make decent money is driving wasted people at night which id rather be homeless


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Why do you even do it at all? Rideshaere's a losing proposition anyway. You're depending on the rider to pay for your gas, and trusting them to pay you for your time. The problem is that you provide them with the service first. Why would they pay for something they've already received?


Before anyone has been sent a ping, the money has already been pulled out of their account or earmarked by Uber. In my five years of doing this I have never once not got paid for what I have done. One tried to pull the old it wasn't me routine, but in the long run I actually got paid for it because the drop off point that the rider requested was out in the middle of nowhere to a subdivision with no stores or anything around it. So it's quite obvious that the passenger was just trying to scam a free ride.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberSux25 said:


> They literally just trade people cash flow for depreciation… only way to make decent money is driving wasted people at night which id rather be homeless


Yeah so be thankful you don't drive 50,000 miles a year for 4 years because then you would have a big depreciation of like
$32,500 first year, $140,000 after four years.


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I have my eggs in a lot of baskets, i do uber, a little doordash, and work for a pizza chain as a delivery driver. To be honest tips have dropped dramatically over the past few months in all of them. So my advice is do what makes you money, it's your car, and your time, accepting cheap rides with no return and no tips only tells uber that you are ok doing them and they should accept more of them.


----------



## danjburke04 (5 mo ago)

New guy65 said:


> Don’t worry about cr or ar. Driver levels mean nothing.
> My cr and ar disappoint me as they are so high. Also. I know English
> 
> View attachment 684118


It occurred to me that my original listing of "English" might seem unfriendly, so I added "speaks some French, Spanish and Yiddish" to welcome my diverse neighbors here in New York.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Before anyone has been sent a ping, the money has already been pulled out of their account or earmarked by Uber. In my five years of doing this I have never once not got paid for what I have done. One tried to pull the old it wasn't me routine, but in the long run I actually got paid for it because the drop off point that the rider requested was out in the middle of nowhere to a subdivision with no stores or anything around it. So it's quite obvious that the passenger was just trying to scam a free ride.


I realize you do get paid a little, but I'm sure it's barely enough to cover the gas that use just getting to the pickup point. From there you're depending on the customer to tip you adequately for the distance to the drop off point as well as for the time it's taking you to drive them.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Don't take bad rides. Period.

Mods, lock the thread, plz.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

danjburke04 said:


> It occurred to me that my original listing of "English" might seem unfriendly, so I added "speaks some French, Spanish and Yiddish" to welcome my diverse neighbors here in New York.


What on earth is unfriendly about speaking English? To me, that is like saying that listing that my name is Beth is unfriendly. That makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

2


Grubhubflub said:


> I realize you do get paid a little, but I'm sure it's barely enough to cover the gas that use just getting to the pickup point. From there you're depending on the customer to tip you adequately for the distance to the drop off point as well as for the time it's taking you to drive them.


Well see that's just it. Apparently there's an issue that what identifies a bad ride.

Every markets different as well as other factors to help determine what would be the estimated minimum for a good ride across the board.

You're a perfect example to use. It would appear that you don't have a clue on what it cost to operate a vehicle per mile on a daily basis or how to figure in pay for yourself. So one could sit here for a half hour and try to explain to you the ins and outs and what is needed to acquire profit on every ride.

Or

You can just say hey, try and make it at least a dollar a mile. Without knowing anything else about the business or how it works until you do.

But even that seems to be the point of contention to a lot of people because they make more than that in their market. This is also because they are veterans and drivers who know what they're doing how they're doing it and when they are doing it. Not somebody like you that really doesn't understand the business yet. They can't let that go so they fight to the $1 a mile because they know better.

They know better because they've been doing this a while, and have learned that doing certain things makes you a lot of money. But like yourself who really doesn't understand how it works might need a jumping off point to help them along in that situation.

You could search the site and look for tons of information and how to figure out what's going on but that might take you days to actually get a grasp on everything that you're going to do need or account for until you make a threshold every mile that suits your individual need.

Even this post is subject to very heavy ridicule because I told you where to start, and that's $1 a mile. You will get a lot of people to say no that's not enough blah blah blah, then trying to tear a new hole into the fabric of space and time trying to disprove it. Some get put off to the fact that nobody's actually telling you anything they're just arguing about a dollar amount. But that's a whole another issue because apparently, you can't have an opinion without having concrete facts to back it up here that it's an average or estimation.

So I suggest to you, since you really do not know what the hell's going on if you wanted to do this job or not, to not even do this job because it's not worth it trying to look up information here because you can't get even a starting point without somebody telling you the sky is orange and not blue.

Have a good day.


----------



## premsoma161 (11 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I don't see any schedule pickup any more, I used to pickup from NJ to ny , I live in nj drives in ny. Where is your base you start?


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

premsoma161 said:


> I don't see any schedule pickup any more, I used to pickup from NJ to ny , I live in nj drives in ny. Where is your base you start?


I am in Texas.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Every markets different as well as other factors to help determine what would be the estimated minimum for a good ride across the board.

You're a perfect example to use. It would appear that you don't have a clue on what it cost to operate a vehicle per mile on a daily basis or how to figure in pay for yourself. So one could sit here for a half hour and try to explain to you the ins and outs and what is needed to acquire profit on every ride.

Or

You can just say hey, try and make it at least three dollars a mile. Without knowing anything else about the business or how it works until you do.

But even that seems to be the point of contention to a lot of people because they make less than that in their market. This is also because they are veterans and drivers who know what they're doing how they're doing it and when they are doing it. Not somebody like you that really doesn't understand the business yet. They can't let that go so they fight to the $3 a mile because they know better.

They know better because they've been doing this a while, and have learned that doing certain things makes you a lot of money. But like yourself who really doesn't understand how it works might need a jumping off point to help them along in that situation.

You could search the site and look for tons of information and how to figure out what's going on but that might take you days to actually get a grasp on everything that you're going to do need or account for until you make a threshold every mile that suits your individual need.

Even this post is subject to very heavy ridicule because I told you where to start, and that's $3 a mile. You will get a lot of people to say no that's too much blah blah blah, then trying to tear a new hole into the fabric of space and time trying to disprove it. Some get put off to the fact that nobody's actually telling you anything they're just arguing about a dollar amount. But that's a whole another issue because apparently, you can't have an opinion without having concrete facts to back it up here that it's an average or estimation.

So I suggest to you, since you really do not know what the hell's going on if you wanted to do this job or not, to not even do this job because it's not worth it trying to look up information here because you can't get even a starting point without somebody telling you the sky is blue and not orange.

Have a good day.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Every markets different as well as other factors to help determine what would be the estimated minimum for a good ride across the board.
> 
> You're a perfect example to use. It would appear that you don't have a clue on what it cost to operate a vehicle per mile on a daily basis or how to figure in pay for yourself. So one could sit here for a half hour and try to explain to you the ins and outs and what is needed to acquire profit on every ride.
> 
> ...


Lol $3 a mile.

Good luck on that one you'll be sitting on the side of the road forever waiting for those to come along if you don't know what the hell you're doing Heisenberg.

A perfect example why a $3 a mile is ridiculous when somebody who doesn't have a clue about this business comes here asking about what I should be accepting on rides.

You failed miserably to try to explain to them how to make $3 an hour. On any given day unless there's something special going on Uber does not pay $3 a mile in most markets.

Nor have you explained that $3 an hour is usually only at certain times of the day. Which you failed miserably to even mention what time of day to run. So yeah, keep up the good work cuz telling people to make three bucks or more mile is going to make them absolutely nothing except every once in awhile if they just so happened to catch the right situation.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Lol $1 a mile.

Good luck on that one you'll be sitting on the side of the road forever waiting for those to come along if you don't know what the hell you're doing.

A perfect example why a $1 a mile is ridiculous when somebody who doesn't have a clue about this business comes here asking about what I should be accepting on rides.

You failed miserably to try to explain to them how to make $1 an hour. On any given day unless there's something special going on Uber does not pay $1 a mile in most markets.

Nor have you explained that $1 an hour is usually only at certain times of the day. Which you failed miserably to even mention what time of day to run. So yeah, keep up the good work cuz telling people to make one buck or more mile is going to make them absolutely nothing except every once in awhile if they just so happened to catch the right situation.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Mods, lock the thread, plz.


💯 Agree that @W00dbutcher is outta control


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

A dollar a mile just isn't feasible. You're not even breaking even at that rate. You aren't doing this to lose money, are you?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Three dollars a mile just isn't feasible. You're not even breaking even at that rate. You aren't doing this to lose money, are you?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Three dollars a mile just isn't feasible. You're not even breaking even at that rate. You aren't doing this to lose money, are you?


Who are you arguing with?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> Who are you arguing with?


@W00dbutcher


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> @W00dbutcher


Please make sure it's his comments that you're parroting.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> Please make sure it's his comments that you're parroting.


And yours.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Please make sure it's his comments that you're parroting.


He doesn't agree with something so he's trying to silence somebody else's view on the matter by posting needless and off topic items to muddy the waters.

But that's only my opinion.


----------



## Trucker girl (2 mo ago)

UberSux25 said:


> It’s absolute garbage. I have a real job but do Uber XL sometimes when I’m bored. Did a UberX ride yesterday out of boredom. 21 miles and they paid me $12.86…. This does not count the 8 miles I had to drive back to civilization to hope for another ride…. So not counting the empty miles it still cost me $13.85…(.65 X 21)…. So I paid $1 to make uber $10 (they charged customer $22)….literal slave labor


Sounds about right!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trucker girl said:


> Sounds about right!


 but people will still swear up and down on this site that you will get paid more money by going longer miles. I just don't get it. Everybody who posts about long miles has the same complaint. It's not enough money.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> but people will still swear up and down on this site that you will get paid more money by going longer miles. I just don't get it. Everybody who posts about long miles has the same complaint. It's not enough money.


You do get more gross dollars for longer trips. The rub is that it may be fewer net dollars.
That’s an app someone should write. Something that would watch your app screen and when a ping appears pop up gross and net earnings.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> You do get more gross dollars for longer trips. The rub is that it may be fewer net dollars.
> That’s an app someone should write. Something that would watch your app screen and when a ping appears pop up gross and net earnings.


And what garbage are you going to put into the app to come up with the net earnings, I can't wait to read this


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> And what garbage are you going to put into the app to come up with the net earnings, I can't wait to read this


You get to make up your own numbers. Whatever you want. It’s a GIGO situation. You can’t fix stupid.

if you wanted to get crazy you could let the app track expenses and it could work from real world numbers next year. Of course there will still be people that will list cocaine and hookers as expenses. YCFS


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> You get to make up your own numbers. Whatever you want. It’s a GIGO situation. You can’t fix stupid.
> 
> if you wanted to get crazy you could let the app track expenses and it could work from real world numbers next year. Of course there will still be people that will list cocaine and hookers as expenses. YCFS


You don't list cocaine and hookers on a Federal document. What the hell, do you WANT to go to jail?

Holistic Pain Management Medication and Physical Therapist.

Haven't you people NOT learned anything?
SMH


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> You don't list cocaine and hookers on a Federal document. What the hell, do you WANT to go to jail?
> 
> Holistic Pain Management Medication and Physical Therapist.
> 
> ...


ROFL, Just in the app, not on tax docs.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> You do get more gross dollars for longer trips.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I just can't get over the fact that, Uber has enough balls to give you that $xx.40.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> I just can't get over the fact that, Uber has enough balls to give you that $xx.40.


Hey, it’s $30+/hour. Lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

P?


Atavar said:


> Hey, it’s $15+/hour. Lol


You know the sad fact is I know you're kidding. But some people actually think that's a good number without even realizing they still haven't backed out any kind of maintenance or money to cover actual expenditures. Like gas.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 684551


And a short trip gets you $5, so yes, longer trips are more gross dollars. The example given points out how there can be more gross but less net.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> And a short trip gets you $5, so yes, longer trips are more gross dollars. The example given points out how there can be more gross but less net.


I honestly think the gross dollar net and all these fancy terms that people throw around for accounting situations, actually confuses people in the fact that yes a long trip like that has more gross dollars, but you're making less money per mile instead of taking a short ride for $5 / 5 MI.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> P?
> 
> You know the sad fact is I know you're kidding. But some people actually think that's a good number without even realizing they still haven't backed out any kind of maintenance or money to cover actual expenditures. Like gas.


And yes, while it does garner more gross dollars if you figure the 62.5¢/mile your expenses for that trip would be $89 so in effect it would be negative earnings Unless you got at least an $11 tip.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> And yes, while it does garner more gross dollars if you figure the 62.5¢/mile your expenses for that trip would be $89 so in effect it would be negative earnings Unless you got at least an $11 tip.


Good luck on the tip. Uber makes this job so hard with all this math it's ridiculous, disheartening, not to mention a point of contention to where a person just throws his hands up and says **** it. I guess that's why it's a 94% turnover rate in this business. Uber just makes a very hostile working environment and there's only two entities in that environment.

I like a good debate and an argument about something. It just seems like we're all arguing about who gets the smaller peanuts while trying to justify our individual reason how or why them peanuts seem bigger because you can philosophize your reason.

Sigh


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> I just can't get over the fact that, Uber has enough balls to give you that $xx.40.





LAuberX said:


> My Late model Camry cost exactly .28 per mile to operate in 2014/2015





BostonBarry said:


> I have 3000 rides and almost a year of actual data to show this is a false statement. Hell, the screenshot I shared above of a daily summary shows it to be false.
> 
> Even if my expenses were as high as $0.54/mile, that would have been $100 in expenses for a little under 200 total miles that day.
> 
> ...





sillymako83 said:


> So, this particular car would cost about 18 cents per mile (driven with or without a fare)





UberPasco said:


> $0.27 rise in gas pushes my CPM to $0.21





kdyrpr said:


> Starting, stopping, constant use of breaks. Yes, city driving depreciates your car WAY faster. I can't give a percentage but you only have to look at MPG city vs highway. My car: Average 38 MPG highway. 22 - 25 city. The real wear and tear is on your breaks and suspension, especially if you drive in a northern market. Highway driving can actually be good for your car. One of the reasons I like long trips.





rickasmith98 said:


> I also like to occasionally get long trips...not only do i seem to do better hourly rate wise with those, even with dead miles back, but it gives my car a little balance with some highway driving. My tires, brakes, suspension from all the cornering in city driving are tortured. Some cars that are more dependable anyway are naturally going to hold up better but it's still brutal on the vehicle. Drive a hybrid so my mileage is actually the same or better in city but the rest of the wear and tear is still there.





FXService said:


> Also another thing, with city driving you drive over a lot more uneven surfaces, such as speed bumps, pot holes, road work etc etc etc that wear out your suspension and alignment much more. plus with city driving you have a higher volume of pax so your door hinges got worked out more. These things are usually designed similar to camera shutters for longevity. Only x amount of times before they need replacing. I mean it's a pretty large number, but still when the car was engineered it was done so for daily use, not Rideshare or commercial applications.





oldfart said:


> There are long rides where the likelihood of a return trip are high and long rides where the likelihood of a return trip are non existent
> 
> Fort Myers to Naples (about 30 interstate miles) will always result in a return trip.i do at least one of these a day
> 
> ...





rickasmith98 said:


> I would disagree on the tire wear only because I used to commute with my job 50 miles one-way, all 4 lane, highway. My tires, one set lasted 83,000 miles. But once i quit the long commute and worked and lived in the same town, I cannot get more than 35,000 off a set of tires. I do know that over the years, tire companies are using softer rubber in making tires also...





1974toyota said:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah driving in the city,with all the cars,Pot holes,extra braking,stop/go with all there T Lights, possible tickets,red lite camera's etc etc etc,etc, won't give your car or $wallet$ more wear and tear,you heard it from here folks,jmo





UberBeemer said:


> One of the worst enemies is heat. In addition to breaks wearing faster, Your car moving at a crawl is running much hotter, and more prone to carbon buildup on valves. Hoses, belts, seals, oil, trans fluid, all will not last as long if most of your driving is stop and go. Most mechanical aspects of your car are more efficient at sustained higher speeds. It takes less energy to maintain highway speed than to accelerate from a stop over and over.


----------



## nickl (Mar 19, 2016)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


As a rider/customer i fully understand. In the end its supply vs. demand. If you know the economy of certain jobs is not worth it, it makes sense. Sux as rider these days, but we dont blame the uber driver, especially those who have been around for 1000+ trips. I drove for Uber between jobs, but for me it was fun and got me out of the house rather than be depressed, out of work, wallowing at home. I definitely lost money considering I drove a new SUV and added 10,000miles odd onto the otherwise low mileage it would have used. After my 3 month stint, I needed a major service, new tires, new brakes and a timing chain shortly after securing new work in my field (IT).

In reality, back in the hey day, we wondered how the F any drivers made money. The amount of Indian students who had more IT certs than Ive managed in 20 years, yet complained "everyone wants someone with experience", and had never managed to find their first IT job was a frequent occurrence (don't mean to stereotype, this is purely my anecdotal experience for Indian drivers here in Aus, i always attempt to strike up a convo with drivers, if they are willing).


----------



## premsoma161 (11 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I am in Texas.


😁✌


----------



## Jbc (4 mo ago)

I'm in Jax nice to know (not really) that's the "alleged" going rate. I get those pings from time to time. Jax beach to new Smyrna, Orlando and always around 80.00 and it's a quick no. If it's New Smyrna it usually involves a surfboard or two.

Now, I could work the area while I'm there-but have no idea on how good or bad the rates are in New Smyrna, or Orlando.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> And what garbage are you going to put into the app to come up with the net earnings, I can't wait to read this


It'd be user entered/supplied data like make, model, engine size, actual costs to date, estimated future costs, etc.


----------



## UberKing777 (Jul 9, 2016)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I realize I look like an idiot to a lot of folks here, but this is not a joke. I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride or cancel a ride. But I am tired of feeling like a charity.


You gotta get over that. You can care all you want but when you can't afford the gas who will care about you? Just take what's profitable.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

pourjordan said:


> thats average xl pay on a 35 mile trip in these parts
> 
> 140 miles haha


And that's exactly why I don't take long trips.

Not to mention its a deadhead trip. There is absolutely nobody coming back from there that time of night to the original starting point. Even if you do the mileage still ain't worth the pay had you happen to get somebody coming back.

Round trip both ways still wouldn't even equal $1 a mile. But I can guarantee you somebody snatch that up that did not know better.

So it's roughly 53 cents a mile or 26 Cents a mile.
But yet longer trips pay more!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

pourjordan said:


> yes math so tuff
> costs me $4 to turn my key on the lower end it might be $2
> 
> every ride is $1-2 future maintenance + fuel
> ...


Before this upfront pricing and it was just minutes and miles only, driving X the only way I can make money was if I picked up under 5 Mi and I went as far as I possibly can with a decent chance of getting another one right after, 5 miles or less again. I did pretty good. Then again I also positioned myself to where I was making those long runs all the time and not the short ones that they're paying now for $3.65 for 5 MI.

A lot of airport trips. when the surge was running good you did awesome with the long trips. Most times it often covered gas just to get back to where you were. Not no more.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

When you had a good Surge and you saw that 45 minute notification on the Ping, it was money.

Now when you see that 45 minutes notification on a ping, automatic no thank you. Unless you're talking 15+ surge. And even that is still a no in certain situations. $15 surge on top of that 75 still would not be enough for me.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

pourjordan said:


> I relocated and picked homebase based on best rides from the couch
> I also pocket a $10 toll, that basically covers the fuel for the trip
> from what I hear from pax most drivers do everything in their power to avoid toll route which I use on 99% of trips as it adds 5 miles & $10 so it adds about $17 each trip(17 is what an x driver nets on the entire trip)
> 40%+ also tip around $15 on the trip
> ...


How can every trip be 35 Mi deadhead?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

pourjordan said:


> rematches at airport on xl only almost never occur
> I can drive the 30 minutes back and get another $60+ ride out there way quicker than waiting at lot hours for an xl ride, that if not going my way will only pay 30-40$
> 
> even x rides outs there not worth it if not going back the way Im headed
> ...


All right now it all make sense. Got banned on another account did you I see?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

pourjordan said:


> machete dont code switch for modern book burners and notzees
> trooth dont last on the interweb these days


Nor does your accounts it seems. LMAO


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Hopindrew said:


> $1 a mile isn’t even close to enough I believe. Remember that doesn’t count return to area to get a reasonable chance for another offer. You need to make a profit. I’m not talking a small profit after gas wear and tear and depression. 1 just doesn’t cut it I believe and after over 12000 trips I know it.


I’ve always understood the $1/mile benchmark as referring to gross miles, not net Uber miles. Big distinction between the two. 

Currently, $2/mile is my personal benchmark. When UFF hit, the first month I was easily beating it. Starting in November my rate has taken a $0.60/mile hit.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 684551


Oh lord that is shite


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I honestly think the gross dollar net and all these fancy terms that people throw around for accounting situations, actually confuses people in the fact that yes a long trip like that has more gross dollars, but you're making less money per mile instead of taking a short ride for $5 / 5 MI.


You nailed the biggest problem with the forum. 


Most of the arguments here are people mixing up accounting strategies and real life. The comparisons are usually flawed.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

pourjordan said:


> every ride is $1-2 future maintenance + fuel





pourjordan said:


> yes math so tuff
> costs me $4 to turn my key on the lower end it might be $2
> 
> every ride is $1-2 future maintenance + fuel


That's what it cost you, that doesn't apply to everyone else, the fact is I drove a 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid SE to 170,000 miles and never had one piece of Maintenance except for routine maintenance, oil changes and four sets of new tires and a few high quality used ones every now and then cuz we all know tires don't wear evenly, never even had to change the brakes.

I got a good suggestion for you why don't you spend maybe a week parked in your driveway turning your ignition on and off maybe a hundred or a couple hundred thousand times and then you can file for bankruptcy..lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> You nailed the biggest problem with the forum.
> 
> 
> Most of the arguments here are people mixing up accounting strategies and real life. The comparisons are usually flawed.


People are still going to argue you make more money on long trips than you do short trips. This is true when it comes to Miles and minute rate cards. With a rate card, The name of that game is the travel as long as you can per hour and don't stop. 

The game has changed for most people now with up front pricing. Take everything you knew about the mile and minute strategy and throw it out the the window on that 140 Mi trip that only pays $78 out to middle of nowhere, with no chance of a return trip. Even Uber tells you this, with up front pricing you will never make the money that you made on the long trips like before.

You have to now concentrate on the highest possible dollar per mile to survive. This also means you have to know what's your bottom line is to keep your car going down the road for exactly 1 mi with or without a passenger. Even the IRS tells you roughly about what that price is going to be. That's where everything falls apart because people think that the IRS is telling you something that's wrong, but from what I understand it is a national average.

The IRS is wrong! wrong with 65 cents, it's a lot lower! Well good for you that means you will be making more money on the 65 standardized deduction rate.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> we all know tires don't wear evenly


You can get them to wear evenly, but it takes effort to achieve it.

First, keep your wheels in good alignment and your suspension in good condition, and each tire will wear regularly (i.e., not develop irregular wear).

Second, if you want to keep the wear balanced across your tires you have several options:

1. Replace your tires in pairs and don't bother rotating. In general the new tires should be installed to the rear wheels. The tires will wear evenly left-to-right, but not front-to-back. This is not a big deal if you have a 2WD vehicle. If you have AWD/4WD I've heard this isn't a great plan since it's more important to keep all 4 tires the same, but there is some debate about that. I'll probably never own a non-2WD vehicle so it's not relevant to me personally.

2. Have a shop rotate your tires according to a rotation pattern on a regular basis, such as every time you bring it in for an oil change. You'll have to do it often enough to keep all 4 tires the same. To me, this is a pain in the butt and also too costly, since I don't pay anyone to do my oil changes.

3. I'm a DIYer so this is what I do. I do my own oil changes, brake jobs, and suspension work in my own driveway. So it's not a big deal for me to rotate a couple of tires myself once in a while. I regularly inspect my tires and check wear with a tread depth gauge. I drive a front wheel drive car, so the front tires will wear faster. When I see one of them get bit lower than the other 3, I will swap it with one of the rear wheels, whichever has the most tread. Going into winter, when driveway work becomes more difficult, I will move the 2 tires with the most tread to the front to buy me time to wait out the next swap until the weather warms up again in the spring.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> People are still going to argue you make more money on long trips than you do short trips. This is true when it comes to Miles and minute rate cards. With a rate card, The name of that game is the travel as long as you can per hour and don't stop.
> 
> The game has changed for most people now with up front pricing. Take everything you knew about the mile and minute strategy and throw it out the the window on that 140 Mi trip that only pays $78 out to middle of nowhere, with no chance of a return trip. Even Uber tells you this, with up front pricing you will never make the money that you made on the long trips like before.
> 
> ...


That's all fine and dandy but you just said yourself it's a tax deduction, it is not necessarily a true representation for Uber and Lyft drivers who are using their normal car for business purposes, maybe I'm wrong but doesn't that IRS deduction assume that you're using your car strictly a commercial vehicle that it is not your family vehicle that it is not your car that you do your recreational and personal business in, that is not your car that you pay insurance especially for doing Uber that you pay a cell phone especially for doing Uber that you're doing car washes especially for doing Uber most of us out here are using our normal car we already paid for insurance, We already pay for cell phones, if you have any sense you already pay for unlimited car washes guess to name of few things, that is not what it's costing most people to move their car **out of pocket per mile* in fact if you're using it as for personal use and for Uber even 100% of depreciation is not due to Uber and Lyft,

* I've said this several times before but you seem to not understand what I'm saying, so let me spell it out for you like your 5 years old, most of us doing Uber and Lyft are not using our car as 100% commercial vehicle that means paying for separate insurance, paying for separate cell phone plan, paying for separate car washes, and so on and so on, yes it's nice that the IRS lets us use all of those things as a deduction off taxes wonderful I love it me and all of us saved lots of money on our taxes, but we are not using our cars as a 100% commercial vehicles only a few Uber and Lyft drivers are doing that, so that cost per mile is not a real total expense out of pocket for every Uber and Lyft driver.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> That's all fine and dandy but you just said yourself it's a tax deduction, it is not necessarily a true representation for Uber and Lyft drivers who are using their normal car for business purposes, maybe I'm wrong but doesn't that IRS deduction assume that you're using your car strictly a commercial vehicle that it is not your family vehicle that it is not your car that you do your recreational and personal business in, that is not your car that you pay insurance especially for doing Uber that you pay a cell phone especially for doing Uber that you're doing car washes especially for doing Uber most of us out here are using our normal car we already paid for insurance, We already pay for cell phones, if you have any sense you already pay for unlimited car washes guess to name of few things, that is not what it's costing most people to move their car **out of pocket per mile* in fact if you're using it as for personal use and for Uber even 100% of depreciation is not due to Uber and Lyft,
> 
> * I've said this several times before but you seem to not understand what I'm saying, so let me spell it out for you like your 5 years old, most of us doing Uber and Lyft are not using our car as 100% commercial vehicle that means paying for separate insurance, paying for separate cell phone plan, paying for separate car washes, and so on and so on, yes it's nice that the IRS lets us use all of those things as a deduction off taxes wonderful I love it me and all of us saved lots of money on our taxes, but we are not using our cars as a 100% commercial vehicles only a few Uber and Lyft drivers are doing that, so that cost per mile is not a real total expense out of pocket for every Uber and Lyft driver.


25 years in the transportation industry and you don't know the difference between standardized deductions and itemized deductions? You have got to be pulling my leg!

Oh God please tell me you're kidding. Please please tell me you're kidding you don't know the difference between standardized deductions and itemized deductions.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> 25 years in the transportation industry and you don't know the difference between standardized deductions and itemized deductions? You have got to be pulling my leg!
> 
> Oh God please tell me you're kidding. Please please tell me you're kidding you don't know the difference between standardized deductions and itemized deductions.


You are a complete and other clown, how you think I can be involved in transportation for so many years and not understand the difference is beyond me, once again I'm not talking about the deductions that you put on paper to get a taxi to get a tax break, I'm talking about the out-of-pocket expenses you are a freaking idiot, wasn't it you told me that if I stop and get a cup of coffee and my next trip I didn't make any money because I bought the coffee doing rideshare you're a clown.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> That's all fine and dandy but you just said yourself it's a tax deduction, it is not necessarily a true representation for Uber and Lyft drivers who are using their normal car for business purposes, maybe I'm wrong but doesn't that IRS deduction assume that you're using your car strictly a commercial vehicle that it is not your family vehicle that it is not your car that you do your recreational and personal business in, that is not your car that you pay insurance especially for doing Uber that you pay a cell phone especially for doing Uber that you're doing car washes especially for doing Uber most of us out here are using our normal car we already paid for insurance, We already pay for cell phones, if you have any sense you already pay for unlimited car washes guess to name of few things, that is not what it's costing most people to move their car **out of pocket per mile* in fact if you're using it as for personal use and for Uber even 100% of depreciation is not due to Uber and Lyft,
> 
> * I've said this several times before but you seem to not understand what I'm saying, so let me spell it out for you like your 5 years old, most of us doing Uber and Lyft are not using our car as 100% commercial vehicle that means paying for separate insurance, paying for separate cell phone plan, paying for separate car washes, and so on and so on, yes it's nice that the IRS lets us use all of those things as a deduction off taxes wonderful I love it me and all of us saved lots of money on our taxes, but we are not using our cars as a 100% commercial vehicles only a few Uber and Lyft drivers are doing that, so that cost per mile is not a real total expense out of pocket for every Uber and Lyft driver.


This entire statement tells me one thing. You do not know how much it exactly cost you per mile to go down the road regardless of whether or not you have a passenger in your backseat or not.

For a person that has been in the business for 25 years that exact cost should be at least somewhat ballpark figured to you by now if you have been driving Uber for at least one full calendar year.

No wonder people are having problems understanding things that I say because they're clueless to what their actual cost per mile is to go down the road. That includes everything from your insurance to cell phones to aspirin to the Zoloft which I have to take because of this goddamn forum, to gas brakes oil changes and everything else.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

In fact are you not the one that I told that I take two rolls of toilet paper with me a week so I know I have toilet paper out here on the road when I go somewhere to use the bathroom that don't have toilet paper, aren't you the one that says I now need to replace that toilet paper at home as if because I'm doing Uber I do extra poops and I do even more extra poops when I get home so I need to replace the same toilet paper I used to wipe my ass, as I said you're a clown


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> This entire statement tells me one thing. You do not know how much it exactly cost you per mile to go down the road regardless of whether or not you have a passenger in your backseat or not.
> 
> For a person that has been in the business for 25 years that exact cost should be at least somewhat ballpark figured to you by now if you have been driving Uber for at least one full calendar year.
> 
> No wonder people are having problems understanding things that I say because they're clueless to what their actual cost per mile is to go down the road. That includes everything from your insurance to cell phones to aspirin to the Zoloft which I have to take because of this goddamn forum, to gas brakes oil changes and everything else.


Of course not I wouldn't know my true cost cuz I'm just a dumbass, I only own my own Crown Vic as a taxi for about 5 years been filing taxes as a transportation driver for 25 years what the hell would I know I'm just an idiot I still managed to put money in the bank and pay my bills but what do I know I'm stupid.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Are you implying that I don't take my tax deductions for doing Uber and Lyft of course I do, I keep receipts of every damn thing I deduct everything I can legally deduct, all I'm saying is some of the things we deduct are not actual out-of-pocket expenses but I guess you don't get it just keep doing the same narrative over and over again like I'm crazy


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> once again I'm not talking about the deductions that you put on paper to get a taxi to get a tax break, I'm talking about the out-of-pocket expenses


You're out of pocket expenses are your tax deductions. Those two rolls of toilet paper, the glass of coffee, anything you buy to run your business with is a deduction because it is an expense. If you don't understand that sentence there is absolutely no help for you understanding how to run a business.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I take all the deductions I can, like the tires for my Ford fusion, yes all the tires I bought I deducted them from my taxes but out of pocket at least one and a half pairs of those tires was my own personal use not something I include in my actual personal cost out of pocket for moving the car,

When I do my cost per mile calculations, there are two of them, one of them is for my taxes, the other one is for what it actually cost me to move my car you seem to want to put both of them together


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Okay you own a crown vic. That Vic drops its transmission. But you have another Vic in the backyard that currently is not working but the transmission works. So you're saying taking that transmission and stick it into your Vic that actually runs, even though you were already paid for it as a personal item is not cannot be classified as a expense into your business?

So where are you exactly going to get the money from to replace that transmission in the Vic that's already sitting back there?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Okay you own a crown vic. That Vic drops its transmission. But you have another Vic in the backyard that currently is not working but the transmission works. So you're saying taking that transmission and stick it into your Vic that actually runs, even though you were already paid for it as a personal item is not cannot be classified as a expense into your business?
> 
> So where are you exactly going to get the money from to replace that transmission in the Vic that's already sitting back there?


You must be an expert at strongman arguments, because the example that you quoted has nothing to do with what I've been saying obviously if I take the transmission out of a car I already have that's a freaking expense like I said you're trying to say I'm stupid.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> You must be an expert at strongman arguments, because the example that you get quoted has nothing to do with what I've been saying obviously if I take the transmission out of a car I already have that's a freaking expense like I said you're trying to say I'm stupid.


So what's the difference between the transmission and toilet paper?

What's difference if you make the coffee at home or if you buy it at the coffee store?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't need to replace the toilet paper that I took from my house, cuz I already took a s*** at some place convenient when I was out driving Uber and Lyft my body doesn't do extra s*** because I'm driving and extra s*** when I get home


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I don't need to replace the toilet paper that I took from my house, cuz I already took a s*** at some place convenient when I was out driving Uber and Lyft my body doesn't do extra s*** because I'm driving and extra s*** when I get home


 all right forget about the toilet paper obviously you can't grasp that.

Say you took a bottle of Windex and paper towels from your house to clean the windows on your car. 

So are you saying you cannot use that as an expenditure for your business?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> all right forget about the toilet paper obviously you can't grasp that.
> 
> Say you took a bottle of Windex and paper towels from your house to clean the windows on your car.
> 
> So are you saying you cannot use that as an expenditure for your business?


Yes that is a possible tax deduction and an actual expense out of my pocket, wow you're learning,

But car washes on the other hand, as I already have a car regardless of doing Uber or not and I already paid for unlimited car washes yes I deduct a car washes from my taxes, but my car washes are not actually an out-of-pocket expense on every Uber ride that I do yes it's a tax deduction but not an actual out-of-pocket expense or I should say an extra out-of-pocket expense.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

UberKing777 said:


> You gotta get over that. You can care all you want but when you can't afford the gas who will care about you? Just take what's profitable.


I'm over it. The last two days I applied my cherry picking standards and didn't feel like a charity anymore.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Yes that is a possible tax deduction and an actual expense out of my pocket, wow you're learning,
> 
> But car washes on the other hand, as I already have a car regardless of doing Uber or not and I already paid for unlimited car washes yes I deduct a car washes from my taxes, but my car washes are not actually an out-of-pocket expense on every Uber ride that I do yes it's a tax deduction but not an actual out-of-pocket expense or I should say an extra out-of-pocket expense.


Great progress! It doesn't matter what you take from your house, whether it's toilet paper or coffee it's an expenditure if you use it on the job.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I'm over it. The last two days I applied my cherry picking standards and didn't feel like a charity anymore.


Might I ask what changed your mind?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I like the coffee thing let's use that as an analogy, let's say I theoretically buy a jar of coffee just for ubering and a thermos and every morning I make my own coffee from that separate jar of coffee that I bought just for ubering and now I try to claim that jar of coffee that maybe I buy every couple of months on my taxes let's say I can get away with that, theoretically I'm not drinking extra coffee I drink several cups of coffee every morning if I don't bring it with me I buy it when I'm on the road, so theoretically I can maybe deduct the jar of coffee that I bought separately for for Uber and put that on my taxes, which is cool, but did I realistically out of pocket spend more money for coffee no I didn't this is the problem I have with you, you want to take all these expenses and throw them into the CMP, and then try to claim that actual CMP is your total actual out-of-pocket expenses, as I said I do two cmps one for my taxes and one that is my actual personal cost that I'm not going to get into here cuz all you going to do is rip that apart too.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Might I ask what changed your mind?


Changed my mind about what?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Might I ask what changed your mind?


Nothing has changed my mind, if I'm taking and paper towels from my house obviously I'm using it for another purpose which is to keep my windshield clean while I'm driving Uber that's obviously something I wouldn't need to do unless I'm driving uber, unlike the taking a poop which I don't have extra build up because I'm out driving


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> people are having problems understanding things that I say because I'm





Heisenburger said:


> Kenny from South Park
> 
> I just now realized that's who you remind me of!
> 
> Same "speaking" dialect: Gibberish


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

pourjordan said:


> yes math so tuff
> costs me $4 to turn my key on the lower end it might be $2
> 
> every ride is $1-2 future maintenance + fuel
> ...


Wow, one to two dollars per ride for future maintenance, I just did some rough calculations not going to bother to put the formula here, so if you did roughly 400 to 500 rides per month times let's say 4 years and that would mean your maintenance cost is around $19200 to $48000, that's a lot of maintenance cost, if it actually is close to 48,000 you might as well buy a Tesla..lol


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I'm taking and paper towels from my house obviously I'm using it for another purpose which is to keep my


... A$$ clean ⁉😁


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> unlike the taking a poop which I don't have extra build up because I'm out driving


🤣


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

pourjordan said:


> who cares if their cost is .50 a mile or .75 a mile
> it falls somewhere in there


Are you not the guy that sits on his couch that does only XL?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Are you not the guy that sits on his couch that does only XL?


I sit in my house some mornings and some evenings and wait for nothing but Lyft luxury, few extra dollars nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> to aspirin to the Zoloft which I have to take because of this goddamn forum


🤣

Keep up the comments please! I'm building a compendium!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> all right forget about the toilet paper obviously you can't grasp that.


If he can grasp a steering wheel, I'm confident that his TP grasping skills are just fine.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I sit in my house some mornings and some evenings and wait for nothing but Lyft luxury, few extra dollars nothing wrong with that.


Ok so how does Lyft Lux equate to comparison in money to driving X for uber? It doesn't come close.

That's why knowing what total expenditures of going down the road per mile is so important to X drivers.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pourjordan said:


> 50+ an hour from bed


@ObeyTheNumbers ⁉


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pourjordan said:


> 5000 rides has cost me $10 in repair bills


Definitely doing it wrong.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ok so how does Lyft Lux equate to comparison in money to driving X for uber? It doesn't come close.
> 
> That's why knowing what total expenditures of going down the road per mile is so important to X drivers.


Ok so how does UberXL equate to comparison in money to driving X for uber? It doesn't come close.

That's why knowing what total expenditures of going down the road per mile is so important to X drivers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Ok so how does UberXL equate to comparison in money to driving X for uber? It doesn't come close.
> 
> That's why knowing what total expenditures of going down the road per mile is so important to X drivers.


Still comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Still comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have seen a lot of posts here since I joined in August about bing picky on the trips that are accepted. Uber was sending me fairly good rides so I was accepting everything. But lately I have been driving sometimes 13 miles to a scheduled pickup and tips have dropped dramatically. I am starting to feel like I am running a charity. I must admit I am a little nervous about it since I have Platinum status. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Don't worry about the status. Don't feel bad for declining. Choose what you are willing to accept and accept those. Leave the ones you don't like to others. I don't take some long deliveries to dead end locations, or areas I am not wanting to deliver in. I figure people who accept these are wanting to go to these location or are willing to do these deliveries. It will take a driver out of the area I am in and leave the better rides for me. I don't do low dollar deliveries. I only accept something at a minimum of $5. If a customer wants a delivery or a ride for less than $5 they are not respecting the time and cost of the service. I let someone else do those. I don't do deliveries that are less than $1 per mile. Let other people do these. My acceptance rate is around 10%. Works for me.


----------



## LagunabobB (Sep 14, 2015)

Atavar said:


> You do get more gross dollars for longer trips. The rub is that it may be fewer net dollars.
> That’s an app someone should write. Something that would watch your app screen and when a ping appears pop up gross and net earnings.


Uber had cut all fares. Drastically. A trip to airport from my area used to be 65-70 now it’s 35-38. I just did a 22 mile trip for 30 min and it was only $13. Uber seems to think offering free snacks at 7-11 is going to make up for drastic fare cuts.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

LagunabobB said:


> Uber had cut all fares. Drastically. A trip to airport from my area used to be 65-70 now it’s 35-38. I just did a 22 mile trip for 30 min and it was only $13. Uber seems to think offering free snacks at 7-11 is going to make up for drastic fare cuts.


So why do you still spend your time losing your money but making money for Uber?


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

If you get a real job, you could go to work at the same time every day, spend very little on gas, come home and eat dinner at the same time every day. Get the same check every week and enjoy your life instead of scraping copper coins off the ground driving other people who already have real jobs.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> People are still going to argue you make more money on long trips than you do short trips. This is true when it comes to Miles and minute rate cards. With a rate card, The name of that game is the travel as long as you can per hour and don't stop.
> 
> The game has changed for most people now with up front pricing. Take everything you knew about the mile and minute strategy and throw it out the the window on that 140 Mi trip that only pays $78 out to middle of nowhere, with no chance of a return trip. Even Uber tells you this, with up front pricing you will never make the money that you made on the long trips like before.
> 
> ...


I owned 7 cabs at one point and had accountant track everything from cradle (bought vans at around 50,000 miles) to grave (they would need engine or transmission around 250,000)… it always came out for .50-.65 depending how hard drivers drove them…. The government does not want to lower your taxes… the .65 is pretty accurate with all things considered…. Sure you can buy a sheet can and baby it and maybe get it down to .40-.45 but also relying on luck there that the sheet can doesn’t blow a transmission right away or worse…. I mean gas/oil/tires alone is .25 cents per mile…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pwnzor said:


> If you get a real job,


It's funny how often this term gets bleated. But what is it? I'm unconvinced that most who deploy the term can even define it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I am coming up with my criteria based on the advice given





AdoptedTwice said:


> I'm over it. The last two days I applied my cherry picking standards and didn't feel like a charity anymore.


Maybe I just missed seeing your criteria or standard. What did you decide to use?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

LagunabobB said:


> Uber had cut all fares. Drastically.


How else are they gonna achieve the highly coveted "Profitable Fiscal Quarter" title that their shareholders command them to produce?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

LagunabobB said:


> free snacks at 7-11


The funny thing is that I'm unaware of so much as a single location in any of the 159 counties of Georgia.

I've only ever seen them in Florida where they're everywhere. Maybe that's Uber's goal: fleece the gullible DeSantis supporters and wannabe Uber drivers.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> In fact are you not the one that I told that I take two rolls of toilet paper with me a week so I know I have toilet paper out here on the road when I go somewhere to use the bathroom that don't have toilet paper, aren't you the one that says I now need to replace that toilet paper at home as if because I'm doing Uber I do extra poops and I do even more extra poops when I get home so I need to replace the same toilet paper I used to wipe my ass, as I said you're a clown


💩


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

LagunabobB said:


> Uber had cut all fares. Drastically. A trip to airport from my area used to be 65-70 now it’s 35-38. I just did a 22 mile trip for 30 min and it was only $13. Uber seems to think offering free snacks at 7-11 is going to make up for drastic fare cuts.


I get the exact requests you described all the time. And some airport trips are more than 50%less than 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> If you get a real job, you could go to work at the same time every day, spend very little on gas, come home and eat dinner at the same time every day. Get the same check every week and enjoy your life instead of scraping copper coins off the ground driving other people who already have real jobs.


Bet you’re great at parties


----------



## Steven Seagull (Feb 5, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> All right now it all make sense. Got banned on another account did you I see?


 Good luck.


----------



## Steven Seagull (Feb 5, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> And that's exactly why I don't take long trips.
> 
> Not to mention its a deadhead trip. There is absolutely nobody coming back from there that time of night to the original starting point. Even if you do the mileage still ain't worth the pay had you happen to get somebody coming back.
> 
> ...


I work only out of ORD in Chicago. Always deadhead back to the airport. Impossible to get a rider back to airport from destination drop off. I've tried. A few years ago Uber tried an experiment where a driver could request a rider going to a specific location. But they found that it drew too many drivers away fro certain locations, making it harder for riders to get drivers. So they cancelled the experiment. If they could find some way for drivers to do that without inconveniencing riders, it would literally double my income. Good luck.


----------



## Steven Seagull (Feb 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Bet you’re great at parties


So he's saying that all taxi and cab driver are shitehead losers too??


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Maybe I just missed seeing your criteria or standard. What did you decide to use?


The three I am beginning with is 1. turning off new requests after each pick-up so that after I drop off the pax I can turn it back on and easily see the ride offered because I'm not distracted by driving and 2. Not accepting anything more than 2 miles away preferably depending on the total pay and 3. Not accepting anything that does not pay me close to or more than $1/mile. All three of those will be a big improvement to what I have been doing - accepting everything.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ps..... There are 7-Eleven stores in Georgia.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Schmanthony said:


> You can get them to wear evenly, but it takes effort to achieve it.
> 
> First, keep your wheels in good alignment and your suspension in good condition, and each tire will wear regularly (i.e., not develop irregular wear).
> 
> ...


I have Discount Tire do my rotate and balance every 6000 miles. Pay for that service when I purchase the tires originally.
I never replace just 2. It's 4 or nothing.
I used to change my oil but I am too old and too lazy and fat to crawl under cars.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Markisonit said:


> I never replace just 2. It's 4 or nothing.


Thank you!

- A Gently Used Tire Buyer (me)

😁


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Thank you!
> 
> - A Gently Used Tire Buyer (me)
> 
> 😁


You have to be careful and check the age of the tire. I didn't and bought one with great thread depth, but it had dry rot and lastest only a couple of weeks.
If you find a good place to buy used tires, keep going there, so they get to know you.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Cherry Picking is the differnce between driving at a loss and driving at profit.
When they send me requests that make cents .... I decline.
I only accept requests that make dollars.

I have a horribly low acceptance rate, but my profitability is higher than most.

I should add that I am a true part time driver ... I do this for fun and dollars.

It makes no sense to accept trips that make cents.


.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Bet you’re great at parties


I forgot to mention that nobody pukes in the back of your car while you're driving to a real job. No piss or shit, either. 

And - I can't stress this enough - you don't have to be out at all hours of the night picking up people who look down at you because of your peasant status... imagine, driving other people around in your own car and wanting to be called an employee so you can get some kind of benefits out of it.

Pitiful.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Steven Seagull said:


> So he's saying that all taxi and cab driver are shitehead losers too??


Nope, just you.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> I forgot to mention that nobody pukes in the back of your car while you're driving to a real job. No piss or shit, either.
> 
> And - I can't stress this enough - you don't have to be out at all hours of the night picking up people who look down at you because of your peasant status... imagine, driving other people around in your own car and wanting to be called an employee so you can get some kind of benefits out of it.
> 
> Pitiful.


You have a narrow perception of the world and appear to worry too much about what other people think about you.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> I forgot to mention that nobody pukes in the back of your car while you're driving to a real job. No piss or shit, either.
> 
> And - I can't stress this enough - you don't have to be out at all hours of the night picking up people who look down at you because of your peasant status... imagine, driving other people around in your own car and wanting to be called an employee so you can get some kind of benefits out of it.
> 
> Pitiful.


You confuse me with someone else. I left a white collar job so I didn’t have to be an employee. 

You’re not keeping up with your own trolling.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I left a white collar job so I didn’t have to be an employee.


And yet, here you are complaining to a bunch of anons on a forum full of *****y complainers. 



Diamondraider said:


> You’re not keeping up with your own trolling.


Oh, no... I'm on top of it. I find the dichotomy here highly amusing. If you left a "white collar" job to "be your own boss" by driving your own car around then you must have really sucked at whatever it was that you used to do. 

None of this affects me. It's a simple amusement.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> And yet, here you are complaining to a bunch of anons on a forum full of *****y complainers.
> 
> 
> Oh, no... I'm on top of it. I find the dichotomy here highly amusing. If you left a "white collar" job to "be your own boss" by driving your own car around then you must have really sucked at whatever it was that you used to do.
> ...


If you want to know why i left a white collar job, do your research. 

As far as a bunch of “anons”, damn near everybody is an “anon” to me. Does knowing your name suddenly make you smarter and more reliable. 

This is a site to swap experiences, get help, and offer assistance. 

Since you value none of this, GFY.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I realize I look like an idiot to a lot of folks here, but this is not a joke. I am a caring, sensitive person and I feel bad when I don't accept a ride or cancel a ride. But I am tired of feeling like a charity.


Dont you know being charitable will help get you back too heaven?


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Soldiering said:


> Dont you know being charitable will help get you back too heaven?


Since there is so much joking and sarcasm on this forum, I cannot tell if you are serious.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> GFY


----------

